# Internet issues



## micass (Aug 30, 2017)

Here is hoping and praying for a solution. I am 2km from the highway and have been told that I am too far for a cable connection to the internet. I offered to pay for cable but was turned down!! 

I am using Globe [email protected] for internet access but it is abysmal, only good in the early hours around dawn. Is there a company that does satellite dish installations that anyone can recommend?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Try PLDT ultera. It's actually provided by Smart, and it's wireless.
Only problem is you need to sign up for a 3 year contract.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Internet here is a duopoly in theory, but usually a monopoly for each neighborhood. I am about 1 km from the highway, 6 km from town, and 17 km from the city... I have Globe (wireless Home Broadband) as my one and only option. When I lived in the city, I had Globe (wired DSL) as my one and only option.

I tried the tattoo junk but could not get a connection at all. All we have out here is a wireless modem. I guess I am lucky to get that. I get around 5 Mbps and a 50 Gb monthly bandwidth. YouTube & Netflix eats that up in 3 weeks. Globe will not sell me any more bandwidth. 

I asked Cignal about internet and they just gave me a funny look and said "sir, we are satellite". I tried to explain the concept of satellite internet but all I got was the deer in the headlights look. If there is a satellite internet provider, I have not seen it. 

Ask Globe and PLDT if they have a wireless modem for your area. And, uh, welcome to the Philippines!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Micass did you go into the PLDT office or did you dial a call center and also did you ask for a package deal with a land line? When I hooked up my internet I was told by a guy working on contract for new customers that if I didn't include the Land Line I won't get the DSL, many things will not be explained to you and for good reason they just won't get into an argument it's easier to tell you no, also if possible find out what your neighbors are using and also the nearest pole that has PLDT box, 2 km is not far.

If you update your "Location" region this also could be helpful for some of us that may live in the same region and what provider they could recommend to you.


----------



## micass (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi M.C.A, rather coincidental because my draughting initialling is MCA. We applied in Dagupan at PLDT office stating we were at Goliman and 2km from highway and was quoted for service with free install and modem. When the lineman came, he was the one who said too far and too risky for cable. I have found a satellite service, expensive, but can install for 18K. <Snip>My client wants me on internet for business so I am hoping his need is so great he will fund it. Thanks for advice about location, I will correct it as soon as I can get to profile.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

micass said:


> Hi M.C.A, rather coincidental because my draughting initialling is MCA. We applied in Dagupan at PLDT office stating we were at Goliman and 2km from highway and was quoted for service with free install and modem. When the lineman came, he was the one who said too far and too risky for cable. I have found a satellite service, expensive, but can install for 18K.<Snip> My client wants me on internet for business so I am hoping his need is so great he will fund it. Thanks for advice about location, I will correct it as soon as I can get to profile.:fingerscrossed:


Satellite internet service is about your only real option for reliable and fast internet. The only thing is that to do that you need to locate a satellite provider that has nothing to do with the Philippines whatsoever. Anything - phone service, Internet, even cable TV that is owned, operated, or managed by locals is going to have problems as well as non-existing customer service. The ONLY thing that reliable and dependable in the Philippines is that NOTHING is reliable and dependable in the Philippines--period.
Find a satellite internet company elsewhere in the world and acquire service from them. They can send you the small dish and equipment with instructions on how to install it. Then you will have reliable and fast service and pay monthly online.
The Angeles City Flying Club had such a service several years ago and it worked well.
It is important that you buy a generator to keep everything running as electric power is just one more thing that is not reliable.

Very Best Of Luck


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have just had fiber optic installed here in La Union and it is working well. I use an apps box and get all the international channels I could ever wish for, movies, sport live etc. Lueco is the provider here and I get my signal from Angeles or Baguio, so I find it strange they cannot provide that for you.
However, the distance factor may be the issue there. Mine is only 50mts away. I hope you can work something out.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

You got that right, AsianSpirit 
Everything here is subject to how much?


----------

